# Someone finally did it.



## Hir (Sep 9, 2009)

Derren Brown predicted the lottery numbers in the UK.

He got them all right.

Watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmxua_V1AcM

That is a split screen of the actual lottery draw live and Derren Brown live, to prove it isn't set up.

He is going to explain how he did it in a show on Friday in the UK. I can't wait, I honestly have no idea how the hell he did it.

What are your thoughts? Real? Fake?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Fake.


----------



## Hir (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Fake.


Your proof? I watched it live and I didn't notice anything fake about it whatsoever.

Tonight was the night of the official Lotto draw, I flicked between the channels to check it wasn't delayed and it wasn't delayed at all.

This happened an hour or two ago.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Your proof? I watched it live and I didn't notice anything fake about it whatsoever.


Someone in the comments hinted on something.  They said that they do the lotto 15 minutes earlier than the actual "live" time.  It could be that.

Even if it's not, there's no way he'd be able to do that legitly.


----------



## Hir (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Someone in the comments hinted on something.  They said that they do the lotto 15 minutes earlier than the actual "live" time.  It could be that.


No. The BBC is 100% live.


Jashwa said:


> Even if it's not, there's no way he'd be able to do that legitly.


Well there obviously is because he did it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Its true, and was achieved in the past, though the lottery company toughened up, it looks like they got their system figured out again.. oh well, looks tough, but its actually easy.  Cant wait to see him explain how he did it, though, now thats the hard part


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

It's mathematically possible to guess all the numbers correctly if you sat there for years mapping out all the numbers but honestly I think there's something else to this trick. I can't believe he did years upon years of work so fast. How long has he been working on his prediction anyways? Smells fishy to me.


----------



## Hir (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> How long has he been working on his prediction anyways?


I'll find all of that out on Friday. No doubt someone will put it up on YouTube.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'll find all of that out on Friday. No doubt someone will put it up on YouTube.



Why on Friday? does he have to come up with something that sounds plausible instead of just saying how right after he did it? That makes it smell even more fishy. Just like a magic trick, there's something there so simple but we just can't say what it is.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm entirely clueless as how this works. So I may be wrong. But I still wonder, next time, why not buy the fucking ticket instead of guessing numbers on live TV?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I'm entirely clueless as how this works. So I may be wrong. But I still wonder, next time, why not buy the fucking ticket instead of guessing numbers on live TV?



Cause I guess he thinks if he doesn't get a ticket and guesses the number people will fall for his ploy easier.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like to point out that every time some one (anyone) wins the lottery they predicted the right numbers.  (if it's the type of lottery where you get to pick your numbers)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause I guess he thinks if he doesn't get a ticket and guesses the number people will fall for his ploy easier.


Wait what
I don't care about your fifteen seconds of internet fame, just get rich and let's be done with it.



Ilayas said:


> I'd like to point out that every time some one (anyone) wins the lottery they predicted the right numbers. (if it's the type of lottery where you get to pick your numbers)


 Win. Although I think I start to understand what you mean, now.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wait what
> I don't care about your fifteen seconds of internet fame, just get rich and let's be done with it.



I can't really say. Maybe he's already rich and happy, though hard to believe with human nature being surrounded by greed and all.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> I'd like to point out that every time some one (anyone) wins the lottery they predicted the right numbers.  (if it's the type of lottery where you get to pick your numbers)


But not everyone would call out those numbers live on TV.  He wouldn't make it very long if he did get them wrong.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Why on Friday? does he have to come up with something that sounds plausible instead of just saying how right after he did it? That makes it smell even more fishy. Just like a magic trick, there's something there so simple but we just can't say what it is.



ratings



DarkNoctus said:


> I'll find all of that out on Friday. No doubt someone will put it up on YouTube.



well keep us posted I wanna know more now lol


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> ratings



I still think it's cause it was fake.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I still think it's cause it was fake.


Psst, it's both.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Psst, it's both.



Oh shit. By posting here about it so much we're falling for it. D:


----------



## Hir (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Why on Friday? does he have to come up with something that sounds plausible instead of just saying how right after he did it? That makes it smell even more fishy. Just like a magic trick, there's something there so simple but we just can't say what it is.


He has a big show going on and he's going to explain how he did ALL of his tricks.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause I guess he thinks if he doesn't get a ticket and guesses the number people will fall for his ploy easier.



he's gonna tell us how he did it on friday.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Someone in the comments hinted on something.  They said that they do the lotto 15 minutes earlier than the actual "live" time.  It could be that.
> 
> Even if it's not, there's no way he'd be able to do that legitly.



When the BBC goes live, they go live. Although I do know it is no psychic power, and as he said he will explain how it was done on friday at 9pm.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

HE'S FROM THE FUUUTTUUURRREEEE



OOOOoooOOOoooOOOOoOOOOoOHHHhhhhh


----------



## JMAA (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't give a shit about lottery, money is worth working, it's not a damn gift.
And I'll work in around a week. Maybe the income will not be much but I'll earn a living. I don't give a shit about having by lottery the Playboy house, a jet and a luxury boat.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

JMAA said:


> I don't give a shit about lottery, money is worth working, it's not a damn gift.
> And I'll work in around a week. Maybe the income will not be much but I'll earn a living. I don't give a shit about having by lottery the Playboy house, a jet and a luxury boat.



I dont think a lotto win will buy you those. Taking into account just how much a jet will cost, a mansion would cost and a big boat, only one of those would use all ya lotto wins.

Besides, who says anything about buying those with a lotto win?, just because someone wins the lottory does not mean they automaticaly want what you listed.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 10, 2009)

Hes an ILLUSIONIST. 
End of thread.


Laughing at the youtube comments which say that he mathimatically predicted the results.
WTF ever roll a dice??


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Hes an ILLUSIONIST.
> End of thread.
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of people don't know shit and are trying to make themselves look inteligent.

Those in this thread who have said it is fake? Well duuuuuuh, he is an illusionist.

Watch the explanation of how he did it tomorrow night.


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't believe it for a second. It is a clever trick. He clearly spent YEARS figuring out how to make it look official, but there is no way he correctly picked out the lottery numbers at will. No fucking way. He is in an enclosed system, no way of influencing or interacting with the lottery numbers themselves and so he has to guess what the numbers would be. 

Yes guess. You could theoretically predict the outcome of any given lotto toss if you knew all the variable affecting the balls, but he doesn't. All he knows is that there are "x" number of balls picked, as far as he is concerned (again because he cannot observe the balls directly) at random. Even mathematically tackling the problem, there is no way he could accurately and consistently pick the lotto numbers. He simply _does not have all the variables._

Even with all the hoops he set up to make it look legitimate, I think it is still more logical to assume that it is a clever hoax rather than the real thing.  It would be far, far easier to make a fake this real than actually "guess" the lotto numbers. 

I call bullshit. Good trick though. Very well done.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I don't believe it for a second. It is a clever trick. He clearly spent YEARS figuring out how to make it look official, but there is no way he correctly picked out the lottery numbers at will. No fucking way. He is in an enclosed system, no way of influencing or interacting with the lottery numbers themselves and so he has to guess what the numbers would be.
> 
> Yes guess. You could theoretically predict the outcome of any given lotto toss if you knew all the variable affecting the balls, but he doesn't. All he knows is that there are "x" number of balls picked, as far as he is concerned (again because he cannot observe the balls directly) at random. Even mathematically tackling the problem, there is no way he could accurately and consistently pick the lotto numbers. He simply _does not have all the variables._
> 
> ...



Nothing like pointing out the obvious. He is explaining tonight how he did it, I will be watching the show.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nothing like pointing out the obvious. He is explaining tonight how he did it, I will be watching the show.


I have it on record but I'll definately be watching it too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I have it on record but I'll definately be watching it too.



Me too, everything he does may be just an illusion or "fake" as some people have put it, but I still think he is great at what he does.

EDIT: I believe the explanation is at 9pm tonight?


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

Watched it!

His method for doing it was to use a theory called power by crowd. Ge got together 24 people, added up all the guesses for each number, and divided by 24. The first time he did it, he got 2 numbers right. He decided to bond these people in activities like outdoor stuff and try again, but this time using a method to make the numbers they write down totally out of their mind with nothing else influencing them (Which I've forgotten the name of). They got 4 numbers right, one the wrong way round (63 instead of 36), and one was one out. The last time they did it, Wednesday, was his prediction in which he got them all right.

I still don't see how he knew for sure this would be the Lottery numbers though |:


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. The BBC is 100% live.
> 
> Well there obviously is because he did it.


Wellit could be fake because the fcc has everything going live like 2 seconds before if i recall


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

If it was going to be fake, I highly doubt it would be on live TV. It would probably just be some shitty YouTube video with a few hundred views and al ALL CAP DESCRIPTION.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Watched it!
> 
> His method for doing it was to use a theory called power by crowd. Ge got together 24 people, added up all the guesses for each number, and divided by 24. The first time he did it, he got 2 numbers right. He decided to bond these people in activities like outdoor stuff and try again, but this time using a method to make the numbers they write down totally out of their mind with nothing else influencing them (Which I've forgotten the name of). They got 4 numbers right, one the wrong way round (63 instead of 36), and one was one out. The last time they did it, Wednesday, was his prediction in which he got them all right.
> 
> I still don't see how he knew for sure this would be the Lottery numbers though |:



So he used mathematics. I doubt it'd work every time though. Certain variables might have to be changed or moved around. Still don't buy this 100%.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. The BBC is 100% live.


no such thing as 100% live
it takes time for the video to get to your tv


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Wellit could be fake because the fcc has everything going live like 2 seconds before if i recall



Did anyone NOT take note that he DID NOT touch the balls his predictions where on the whole time he aired the live prediction?, if it where faked he would of written them down moments before the numbers where drawn, BUT he didn't, the numbers where already written down prior to his prediction show going live.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> no such thing as 100% live
> it takes time for the video to get to your tv



Well duh. but the delay is only buy a second at the least.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 12, 2009)

Besides if your ever buying a lotto ticket, then use Power by the crowd method.

It's not like you have anything to lose.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well duh. but the delay is only buy a second at the least.


that's still not 100%


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> that's still not 100%



woopy doo a second difference.


----------

